# C4 extreme-Animal pack



## 15AH15 (Dec 31, 2013)

Does taking c4 extreme pre workout, while taking animal pak have side effects? What is the peoper way to take them? 
I am also taking pro complex with casein.

Tx


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2013)

Nope. Just supps. You aren't going to have drug interactions. I would assume c4 has caffeine so only thing to do is avoid caffeine for a few ours before consuminh.


----------



## 15AH15 (Dec 31, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nope. Just supps. You aren't going to have drug interactions. I would assume c4 has caffeine so only thing to do is avoid caffeine for a few ours before consuminh.



When do i take animal pak? With breakfast?
I workout at 6 pm. So morning breakfast + animal pak. At 11 am pro complex 1 scoop..pre workout c4..post workout pro complex..before bed casein..off course lunch and dinner.

Tx.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2013)

15AH15 said:


> When do i take animal pak? With breakfast?
> I workout at 6 pm. So morning breakfast + animal pak. At 11 am pro complex 1 scoop..pre workout c4..post workout pro complex..before bed casein..off course lunch and dinner.
> 
> Tx.



I doubt it matters. Read the container.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Animal pak I took for about 2 years 
I find that's it's Wu over priced 44 servin per container and they recommend 2 paks a day.
I thought one pak was plenty. I usually took my before workout or mid day with food.

But honestly if you can afford it go for it. I'm poor so I stick with my multi men by ON

Also got tired of all the pre workout shit so I went straight to the source pure caffine. 20$ 2500 servings amazon.com I'm never looking back. Work out for 2-3 hours easy on that shit, and go home and clean my house.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 31, 2013)

Both have stimulants and will make tou feel like a cracked out bum.
I suggest taking half dose of your c4 and go from there.
Also you can remove the stimulant pill from your pack if you work out late at night ss it gets difficult to sleep on it.
(The red pill)


----------

